# GA: Sweet Senior Girl at Athens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It just breaks my heart seeing Seniors end up in shelters. It's even worse when someone contacts CFGRR wanting to surrender one. I don't understand it-never will. There have been times when the owner has died or gone into a nursing home which is different of course. 

I have a Sr. boy who is 14.5-he's been with us since he was 8 wks. old. I could never even begin to think about him not being with our family. To me, the Seniors are very special and fortunately we have many people who feel the same way as we don't have trouble placing them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's Mom*

Spartan's Mom

Thank you for emlg the rescues for her.
Let us know if you hear back!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per a posting from a volunteer on the Athens Pets forum, Harriet has a back-up rescue - I'm assuming it's GRRA. In Athens terms, back-up rescue means that if Harriet isn't reclaimed or adopted, the rescue will take her.


----------

